

Automatic Deployment via git - pwim
http://blog.mobalean.com/2009/02/06/automatic-deployment-via-git

======
ryanmahoski
Yep git rocks and I think yours is a useful recipe. For my needs I prefer
herokugarden to running my own server. Cname with them was a snap plus
everything is free and if the need arises I can upgrade to heroku (rejiggered,
currently in private beta). One thing that had me concerned at first was that
I'd be stuck with a banner ad at the bottom of every page - but that's just
their config/.yml scaffolding. Also their text editor is beautiful but I find
I don't use it, for me TextMate and git gitter done. Their post yesterday on
the future of deployment I thought was prescient:
[http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2009/2/6/future_of_deploymen...](http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2009/2/6/future_of_deployment/)

